# Softwareupdates für Digitalkameras?



## cycovery (9. November 2004)

Gibt es eigentlich für Digitalkameras sowas wie softwareupdates, damit z.B. neue Funktionen wie Belichtungsreihen oder so möglich sind, die standardmässig nicht zur verfügung stehen?

Weiss jemand, ob es sowas konkret für die Sony DCS-F828 gibt?
Thx für Infos


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. November 2004)

Ja gibt es. Das heisst da nur nicht Software sondern Firmware 

... und mit den Begriffen "dsc f828 firmware" findet google z.B. das hier: http://www.sonydigital-link.com/DIME/firmware/F828/v20_info.asp?l=de&t=d&s=cyber



Dunsti


----------



## cycovery (9. November 2004)

super! danke vielmals . . .
weisst du vielleicht auch grad, wie's mit dem Garantieanspruch aussieht, wenn ich so'n Firmware update mache?


----------



## Rainer_S (11. November 2004)

Auf meine diesbezüglche E-Mail-Anfrage an Sony zu meiner DSC-W1 erhielt ich folgende Antwort:

"Unsere Geräte sind nicht für Software-Updates vorgesehen. Die Bilder werden immer im JPEG-Format gespeichert, da diese weniger Platz benötigen und somit die Kapazitäten der Memory Sticks nicht gleich aufgebraucht sind. In das BMP-Format können Sie mit einem Bearbeitungsprogramm konvertieren. Die Rohdaten *.RAW liegen hier leider nicht vor." Na ja ... trotzdem eine gute Kamera.
Happy pixing


----------

